# can counselling affect ivf



## tinkerbell24 (Apr 18, 2013)

Hi girls im just wandering if counselling affects ivf. Its been 3 years since my ectopic and found out i need ivf. Its taken this long totally sink in and now i think it maybe time to see a counsellor the thing is a few years ago i had depression from a really bad time i only had it for a few months my gp did give me antidepressants but after a few weeks i decided to stop them and get rid of my depression myself and i did! im scared that if i have counselling it might affect ivf like they might not think im fit enough etc. Do the consultants ask about depression? I do really need just to get everything of my chest and not many people around me understand because they dont see why i feel so bad after 3 years thanks xx


----------



## ScotchEgg (Nov 22, 2011)

do you mean affect IVF in terms of will it affect whether you can be offered IVF?

If that's the question then no - most hospitals suggest you take counselling before/whilst/after undergoing IVF due to the emotional element of it.

I'm afraid I don't know about depression and IVF.


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

I think most clinics expect you to want some form of IVF-related counselling (I had one mandatory session) to make sure you're comfortable with what you're about to undertake. With depressions related counselling, I'm not sure, but if you need it, don't avoid having it just because you think it might affect your chances of being offered treatment. If you feel you need to talk to someone, you should - IVF is such a stressful process that you need to be healthy in your mind as well as your body.

They will probably ask about your depression to check you're ok. At one of my appointments, they brought up my teenage depression (from ten years ago) and said they just had to make sure I was ok now. I'm sure since yours was situation-based (not a permanent chemical deficiency) that they'd understand your need for counselling.


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

do the counselling if you feel you need it, they won't hold it against you. we were offered counselling as part of the IVF process but haven't taken it up, but no point bottling stuff up.


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

No your be fine.  Tbh im not sure how the clinic would know?  It might well be on your medical notes but im not sure thats a question the clinic asks your GP?  i think in this day and age a lot of people have had depression or seen a counsellor, its not really seen as such a big deal.  Iv had depression, been on meds and nearly been admitted to hospital when i was in my early 20s.  It was all due to the horrific way my Dad died, but i carnt remember it ever coming up and iv been to 3 different clinics.


There are ladies on this sight who are having treatment while being on anti ds.  Getting yourself sorted is number 1 priority. xxx


----------



## Nordickat (Feb 6, 2009)

Having counselling will be seen as a positive thing rather than negative. The clinic won't question you being fit enough for ivf because seeking some extra help isn't a weakness. And you'll find counselling during treatment will really help you get through it, as well as helping you grieve for your list baby too.


----------



## tinkerbell24 (Apr 18, 2013)

Thanks all i thought id ask as its been bugging me. I just thought if my ivf consultant asks if i have a history of depression it may be seen as a bad thing and they might think if ive had depression before and start to see a counsellor now due to my baby loss they may thing im easily depressed and somehow unfit im really sorry if im not making sence its hard to explain. Thanks for all your replies girls xx


----------

